
Getting Through the Startup Ramp Up - dtawfik1
https://hackernoon.com/a-stroll-through-the-minefields-surviving-the-startup-ramp-up-95320ab78759?pgyc
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tarpits&sort=byDate&prefix&pag...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tarpits&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

This submitter alone (the author) has submitted this 7 times.

